# Horrific Hit and Run



## User (21 Jul 2017)




----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2017)

Lock 'em up, tear up their licence for life, crush their Mondeo.


----------



## Rooster1 (21 Jul 2017)

Just saw this too, the way the car is inconvenienced by the injured cyclist, as if to say "I know you are lying on the ground because I may have killed you, but now move", amazed they didn't just go over. Disgraceful disregard for human life. Rot in hell.


----------



## Markymark (21 Jul 2017)

I think this may make a change in sentencing. We could see a 15 or even a 20.....pound fine.


----------



## TVC (21 Jul 2017)

That was only a couple of miles away from me. Fortunately there are several monitored junctions near by and a couple of ANPRs so there should be a good chance of confirming the number and following it up.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jul 2017)

Happens all the time theses days..
She's just lucky she escaped with minor injuries..


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jul 2017)

As for Anpr
We just had a foreign name on a log book registered to one of my work address appartments ..

So unless he actually gets pulled over All that will happen is the DVLA will be chasing a 90 yr old lady who can't see very well and is recovering from a stroke...


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2017)

If it pings on ANPR it'll get pulled over.


----------



## jefmcg (21 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> That was only a couple of miles away from me.



What's the layout of that junction? I'm just curious who was supposed to give way.

(this has nothing to do with leaving the scene, no excuse on earth for that)


----------



## Welsh wheels (21 Jul 2017)

Scumbag


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 Jul 2017)

jefmcg said:


> What's the layout of that junction? I'm just curious who was supposed to give way.
> 
> (this has nothing to do with leaving the scene, no excuse on earth for that)



It looks like the driver had a green light and the woman may have ridden through a red. It's not an area I know, so happy to be corrected.


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2017)

I think its the failure to stop and the disregarded for the welfare of another human that is angering this pitchfork wielding mob, not the actual driving.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> I think its the failure to stop and the disregarded for the welfare of another human that is angering this pitchfork wielding mob, not the actual driving.




Agreed. 

From the driver's behaviour, I suspect other offences such as drunk driving or no insurance/licence etc.


----------



## TVC (21 Jul 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> It looks like the driver had a green light and the woman may have ridden through a red. It's not an area I know, so happy to be corrected.


You are right, it's a simple light controlled crossroads. It appears the driver did have a green light and the cyclist possibly crossed on red. I won't speculate further than that.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> If it pings on ANPR it'll get pulled over.



If it's a traffic car that pings it


----------



## Tynan (21 Jul 2017)

Failing to stop/report an accident? Assuming the bike has jumped the junction it's their fault

Pretty small beer legally, I imagine bikes do it all the time


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You are right, it's a simple light controlled crossroads. It appears the driver did have a green light and the cyclist possibly crossed on red. I won't speculate further than that.




I guess it depends on the size & layout of the junction, and speed of the cyclist. I know junctions on my route where I can be crossing the stop line as the lights go amber and still not be clear of it when conflicting traffic gets a green. The green means go only if the way is clear.


----------



## jefmcg (21 Jul 2017)

Tynan said:


> Failing to stop/report an accident? Assuming the bike has jumped the junction it's their fault
> 
> Pretty small beer legally, I imagine bikes do it all the time


I am misunderstanding you? Are you saying it's not a serious crime to leave someone lying injured on the road after you have hit them with your car?

I don't know of any cyclists who do this at all, because if you hit someone hard enough to knock them down, you are generally going to injured yourself.


----------



## Cronorider (21 Jul 2017)

Same thing happened here recently - cyclist was charged with failing to yield - although the driver stayed at the scene


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 Jul 2017)

Cronorider said:


> Same thing happened here recently - cyclist was charged with failing to yield - although the driver stayed at the scene



So not the same thing then.


----------



## TVC (21 Jul 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I guess it depends on the size & layout of the junction, and speed of the cyclist. I know junctions on my route where I can be crossing the stop line as the lights go amber and still not be clear of it when conflicting traffic gets a green. The green means go only if the way is clear.


I said possibly, it's a simple two direction junction in a residential area. The issue is not where blame for the collision lies, it's the actions of the driver following the collision.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I said possibly, it's a simple two direction junction in a residential area. The issue is not where blame for the collision lies, it's the actions of the driver following the collision.



I am agreeing with you, and offering a possible explanation for the victim's position.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jul 2017)

jefmcg said:


> What's the layout of that junction? I'm just curious who was supposed to give way.
> 
> (this has nothing to do with leaving the scene, no excuse on earth for that)


Full traffic light control, someone went through on red.


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2017)

With any luck the driver will somehow be in breach of amateur radio regulations, which would guarantee them ten times the punishment.


----------



## rualexander (21 Jul 2017)

Terrible hit and run, but both driver and cyclist must have been in worlds of their own as there seemed plenty of time for them to have seen each other and avoided the collision.


----------



## mjr (21 Jul 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I guess it depends on the size & layout of the junction, and speed of the cyclist. I know junctions on my route where I can be crossing the stop line as the lights go amber and still not be clear of it when conflicting traffic gets a green. The green means go only if the way is clear.


I know junctions where I can be the third vehicle in the line when the lights go green (and the lanes are narrow enough that I cannot filter forwards), going straight ahead and still not clear when conflicting traffic gets a green. Reported it. Not fixed. While I agree that green means only if the way is clear, I suggest that highways authorities are jointly responsible for some of these sorts of collisions.


----------



## Tynan (21 Jul 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I am misunderstanding you? Are you saying it's not a serious crime to leave someone lying injured on the road after you have hit them with your car?
> 
> I don't know of any cyclists who do this at all, because if you hit someone hard enough to knock them down, you are generally going to injured yourself.


The law is the law, leaving someone injured is merely an aggravating factor to Failing to stop etc, be my guest and and check, I did.

I meany cyclists sometimes fail to stop at accidents, that was all


----------



## mjr (21 Jul 2017)

Tynan said:


> The law is the law, leaving someone injured is merely an aggravating factor to Failing to stop etc, be my guest and and check, I did.
> 
> I meany cyclists sometimes fail to stop at accidents, that was all


HTF do they manage that? I've always stopped after being involved in a collision (not accident, please - let's not excuse anyone without good reason) - the bike's been on the floor or damaged. (And all were my fault until two months ago  )


----------



## Tynan (21 Jul 2017)

I've seen bikes knock off wing mirrors, sometimes on purpose, seen them hit pedestrians and either carry on or remount and ride off

The odd one knocks a ped over on the pavement and legs it, that always makes the paper naturally


----------



## Cronorider (21 Jul 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> So not the same thing then.



I stand corrected


----------



## Cronorider (21 Jul 2017)

I'm not a big fan of cyclists who ride like 'a$$les' and give cyclists a bad name actually


----------



## Threevok (21 Jul 2017)

I must admit - I hit a dog once and didn't stop - mainly because he was attacking me and I didn't want him to finish the job


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 Jul 2017)

I'm not a fan of folk who promote the fallacy of collective responsibility among people who happen to share the same mode of transport.


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2017)

meta lon said:


> If it's a traffic car that pings it



More likely it would ping a fixed camera.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Jul 2017)

Tynan said:


> I've seen bikes knock off wing mirrors, sometimes on purpose, seen them hit pedestrians and either carry on or remount and ride off
> 
> The odd one knocks a ped over on the pavement and legs it, that always makes the paper naturally


So there are self-driving bicycles already then? Never thought I'd see those in my lifetime.


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Jul 2017)

It is common courtesy and humanity if nothing else to assist others who are injured or hurt

When you have caused that injury then the moral obligation is even greater

Unfortunately (as I understand it) there is no legal duty to go to someone's aid and assist them


----------



## Markymark (22 Jul 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I'm not a fan of folk who promote the fallacy of collective responsibility among people who happen to share the same mode of transport.


As an Audi and BMW driver I agree.


----------



## Cycleops (22 Jul 2017)

There was a case where just last week a drunken business man hit a 16 yr old cyclist in his Mercedes causing him brain damage. The boy had just upgraded his lights so was clearly visible. Driver was turned in by his wife. I don't mind telling you I cried when l read about it.
http://honey.nine.com.au/2017/07/17...orrific-injuries-after-drink-driving-accident


----------



## bozmandb9 (22 Jul 2017)

Interesting that the driver changes mind about destination after the incident, and goes right instead of straight on. Frankly I'm astounded by those who seek to attribute fault to the cyclist.

Yes I'm a cyclist, but also I drive around 30k miles a year. Traffic lights, whatever, totally irrelevant. The cyclist was right in front of the car, the driver should have swerved or braked. They were clearly not looking or on phone. 

The driving away compounds the offence.


----------



## bozmandb9 (22 Jul 2017)

Cronorider said:


> I'm not a big fan of cyclists who ride like 'a$$les' and give cyclists a bad name actually



Do drivers get a bad name due to drink drivers, uninsured drivers, aggressive drivers? Are drivers all criminals? Loads of criminals drive cars. What about scooter riders? Should we assume they are all muggers or criminals (maybe give them the benefit of the doubt if we see them being jacked for their scooter at lights).


----------



## Cronorider (22 Jul 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I'm not a fan of folk who promote the fallacy of collective responsibility among people who happen to share the same mode of transport.



What? Too many big words for me...


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 Jul 2017)

Cronorider said:


> What? Too many big words for me...



Look at it as an opportunity to learn.
Every day's a school day!


----------

